# Mayfair Seminar with Hiroshi Ikeda



## Mao (May 11, 2003)

This past weekend was the Mayfair Seminar with Hiroshi Ikeda at Oberlin College. This was something like the 26th year running for this event. It was great to see many familiar faces as well as many new ones. Oberlin Aikikai, headed up by Jim Klar Sensei now, used to be run by my teacher Frank Hreha Sensei for 20 some years. They run a terrific event. Ikeda Sensei was, as usual, a wonderful teacher. He is a very funny guy at times but always gets the important points across. His kokyu ho abilities are outta this world. He barely moves and uke flies. We covered jo vs. bokken and empty hand vs. jo as well. There was, of course, much empty hand. They had a dinner on the last evening which I had to miss. That would have been tonight. Drat! Hales gym, where the event is held, is a huge space and Oberlin is a quaint town.  I really enjoy going to Mayfair.

Regards,
Dan McConnell    :asian:
Hilliard Budo Center
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Yari (May 12, 2003)

Thansk for the review!

Sounds like a great Seminar. I would had loved to try the hands vs. jo techniques. Come to think about it, I would have loved to try it all!

/Yari


----------



## Mao (May 12, 2003)

Ikeda Sensei talked about an aspect of the jo being so dangerous as a weapon. Compared to the spear, which has one sharp end which is genreally used, both ends a of the jo are used often making it confusing to the uke. You don't know which end is coming next, especially when Ikeda is working it. He is so very fast and smooth, switching ends, thrusting, striking, locking, blocking, throwing. Poetry in motion. Ikeda Sensei will be coming here to the Hilliard Budo Center in October for a weekend. This will be the third annual seminar with him and will be very exciting. I'll post more info. regarding this soon.
Regards,
Mao


----------



## Mao (May 12, 2003)

One thing Ikeda Sensei is known for is his Kokyu ho abilities. He coverd kokyu ho and began the lesson with large movements, making them smaller and smaller untill he was at the point where he barely moves and uke flies. It made a huge difference to see it demonstrated in such a way. After seeing it taught this way, I could finally make it work, perhaps not every single time, but most times. It will definately make for an easier time of teaching it in the the future, that is starting with much larger movements and progressively making them smaller. Exciting stuff!
Regards,
Mao


----------



## Yari (May 13, 2003)

Hi Mao

Sounds great, whish I had a chance to try and practice at a lesson with Ikeda sensei.


/Yari


----------



## Mao (May 14, 2003)

Well,
 I know he travels. I don't know what style you practice or if you host other instructors, but many travel. Just a thought.
with respect,
MAO


----------

